# Newbie table saw question--and, yes, I've searched the forums ;-)



## Justcallmecal (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

Goes without saying I'm new here, so please excuse the lack of knowledge on my part. I promise to be brief and explain the best I can. I've been flirting with the idea of making a few bookshelves and a desk or two for the past few weeks, and I've realized my circular saw isn't going to work too well in the accuracy department. As such, I'm planning on buying a low-end table saw tomorrow--something small, around the $100-$150 range--and I'm a little confused on which to purchase. I narrowed it down between the small 10" Skil (model 3310-01) at Lowes, and a Sears Craftsman 10" (model  28461).

Now, from what I've been able to tell, both of these seem pretty similar. I scanned the Skil's manual and it claims that it can take up to a 1/2" dado blade, which is something I might want to work with in the future (my father's got a number of them around), but I'm not sure if the Craftsman saw will take them. On the plus side for the Craftsman, while it may be a little more money, it _does _have a steel table top, unlike the aluminum thing the Skil has. Does anyone have any experience with either of these? Is one a smarter choice for simple wood cutting than the other, or are these pretty much the same? I would really like to purchase just one and learn on that, rather than bringing it back and buying something else, if possible.

All right, the post isn't so brief. I'm sorry. :icon_smile: Seriously, any help or advice you guys can give would be hugely appreciated. I really don't know which I should choose, or if I should spend a little more and get something better.

Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Cast Iron only*

Check Craig's List frequently...I saw this 10" Craftsman TS 1 hp, $49.00 it's a deal! 
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/tls/2045997010.html 
You are much better off getting a good used TS than a light weight, under powered/unsafe saw that you'll regret shortly and then want to be rid of. Yes, you can make do with almost anything but it's the pride of ownership, maintenance and getting it right that transfer over into making quality projects with it...sort of a mental mind set. Quality begets quality, don't set yourself up to fail early on, or you'll get discouraged and give up. 
Just take your time and look for deals like above, check them out here and we'll get you started out right. JMO however, based on 68 years of forming opinions....:laughing: bill


----------



## Justcallmecal (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll check around on craigslist for an older one. Thanks.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got a Ryobi BTS-21 that works pretty well. I used a Harbor Freight coupon for 20% off (my local home depot accepts them, although I'm told not all locations will), and I think I wound up paying around $160. Would I repeat the decision? I'm not sure. There was a DeWalt I could have gotten for a little more that might have been better: the price difference was around $60, once the coupon was factored in. That might have been better.

That said, the Ryobi has done everything I wanted so far: it cuts cleanly and straight, and it takes a dado stack just fine for anything I want. Check the reviews before you buy anything, but if you don't need the best, you can do worse than Ryobi.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

For your budget range, you will be FAR better off with a second hand contractor saw. If you want to go with new so you don't have to fiddle with possibly refurbishing a 20+ year old saw, then the BTS-21 mentioned above is a good saw for the money, if you can get it with the HF 20% off coupon all the better!


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

One thing to mention about the BTS-21: it has a sliding miter table rather than a miter slot. That may not matter to you, or it may be a bonus (I rather like it), but it means that standard miter slot accessories just plain aren't usable. That hasn't been a big deal to me, and I like the sliding table, but it does require some thought when looking at plans for table-saw accessories.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I suspect most of the veterans here are wincing at the prospect of you buying a new saw in this price range. It's not a "tool snob" syndrome, but sincere concern about getting a reasonable saw in this price range. Getting a good TS new for $100-$150 is going to be a tough feat to accomplish....they tend to be very small, very light, very loud, very sloppy, will likely be unreliable, and will have very poor resale value. A saw in this class will likely be frustrating to use, and is even more dangerous than a larger heavier duty saw. 

$150 will usually buy a decent used full size cast iron contractor saw with a belt drive induction motor that will be safer and smoother to use, can last a lifetime, can be upgraded, and is more cost effective to fix if ever necessary. Check Craigslist, Ebay, and the free woodworking classifieds on sites like this one...it's not unusual to find a fellow woodworker upgrading from a good quality basic contractor saw to a cabinet saw. :thumbsup: A good used saw will hold value extremely well, and should perform much better than a new $150 saw. 

If the idea of a used saw isn't for you, I'd save a little longer for a better quality saw, if possible. Decent full size new saws tend to start in the $400 range on sale....saws like the Craftsman 21833, the similar Ridgid R4512, Hitachi C10FL, similar Porter Cable PC270TS, and Delta 36-980 contractor saw are all full size belt drive saws with induction motors that good potential for good long term service (alignment and blade selection are the big factors with any of them). 

Keep your eyes peeled for a used gem like one of these:














Good luck, and please keep us posted.


----------



## Justcallmecal (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I didn't buy anything today. I've made up my mind to hold out for a used steel Craftsman with a 3hp motor--one of the belt-driven ones.

I now understand what some of you guys are talking about when referring to the quality of new $100-$150 table saws. Seems like a good many of them are made out of aluminum and plastic! And I also see why some of you probably cringed in your seats after reading my first post. (Sorry!) I can't help but imagine the whole thing moving on its own when fed a piece of hardwood. I don't want any part of that. I'm glad I didn't rush over to Sears or Lowes and get what I was planning on.

I'll stick to an older, heavier saw...like that Craftsman in your pic, Knotscott! Thanks.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You're a quick study! 

It's worth noting that sometimes the horsepower ratings are inflated. A standard 120v circuit can only support a motor that's roughly 1-3/4hp, which are typically in the range of 15-18 amps. A true 3hp motor would require 240v operation (aka 220v). The "3hp" Cman that I pictured probably has a 14 amp 1-1/2hp rating stamped on the motor plate, which is the "real" rating for usable HP.


----------



## jaydubya (Oct 3, 2010)

I just sold my 150 dollar aluminum and plastic benchtop and have a craftsman 21833 on layaway. I found that I really didnt like using the benchtop. Its basically a circular saw turned upside down and the table was very small, less than 20 inches deep with VERY little table in front of the blade


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Justcallmecal said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> I didn't buy anything today. I've made up my mind to hold out for a used steel Craftsman with a 3hp motor--one of the belt-driven ones.
> 
> ...


A very wise choice indeed! As many here can attest, I have found a couple of good saws just like the one knotscott referred to. One was $25 and the other $50 so the deals are there! The one I got for $25 was so cheap just because of surface rust which was easily removed by a firm application of WD40 with a sanding sponge and followed that up with some silicone free paste wax. She's as good as new and can cut a dado like a hot knife through warm butter!

The $50 before...









And after some cleanup.









The $25 dollar TS...









This is the closest thing I have to an after cleanup shot.


----------



## Justcallmecal (Nov 8, 2010)

Two pretty good finds you got there there Mr Mac!

I ended up buying an older steel and iron Craftsman like many have posted pictures of here in this thread. It has a 1hp motor out back and is currently missing one of its wings, plus I paid a little more for it than I wanted to ($100 after dickering around), but I'm happy I bought it. It runs good and it's not a newer lightweight pos that'll hop around on the floor (no offense to anyone here who might be using one those right now). I already ordered two more wing extensions which should be here late next week, one for the missing side and an extra for the other, and scored a few blades and belts for it today at a garage sale for next to nothing. :smile:


----------

